# كيفية تشغيل محرك السيارة باستعمال الماء



## skanom (9 يوليو 2006)

كيفية تشغيل محرك السيارة باستعمال الماء
​

في هذه الصفحة ستجدون كل ما يجب معرفته لتمكن من صنع جهاز يمكنكم من تشغيل محرك السيارة باستعمال الماء بدلا من استعمال الوقود وذالك بدون القيام بتحويلات كبيرة في داخل :







هذا الجهاز يمكنك من إنتاج نوع جديد من الطاقة سمية بـ"Orgone Energy"

قبل البدء في تفاصيل الصنع يمكنكم مشاهدة نموذج من هذا الجهاز وقع تركيبه في سيارة من نوع Ford ستجدون هذا الملف في الرابط التالي :
http://www.byronnewenergy.com/wiki/uploads/BNE_cosmicwatercell_mq.wmv

في ما يلي ستجدون بعض الصور التي تصف كيفية صنع هذا الجهاز :






































هذه الصورة توضح التفاعلات الكيمائية التي يتعرض إليها الماء حين تضع سلك الكهرباء السلبي في الاسطوانة الوسطى وسلك الكهرباء الايجابي في الاسطوانة الأخيرة

















للحصول على المزيد من المعلومات يمكنكم تحميل الكتب التالية وزيارة هذه المواقع :
http://peswiki.com/index.php/Directory:Joe_Cell


----------



## مهاجر (9 يوليو 2006)

*شكر وتقدير*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اولاً احب ان ارحب بك في ملتقى المهندسين العرب

موضوعك رائع جداً وساشترك به باسم الهندسة الميكانيكية في المسابقة العامة لملتقى المهندسين العرب 

انظر رابط المسابقة:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=19897&page=12

اهلاً بك في ملتقى المهندسين العرب و نتظر مشاركاتك....:84: 

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ZAHER (9 يوليو 2006)

الاخ العزيز شكرا لك
موضوع اكثر من رائع وبالفعل يستحق ان الاستاذ مهاجر يشارك به بالمسابقة
نتمنى ان تتابع الموضوع وترصد كل تطوراته وتتحفنا بها


----------



## اياد الكوز (10 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكرك اخي على هذا الموضوع الرائع
ونرجوا متابعة الموضوع ووضع شرح باللغة العربية عن هذا الجهاز
ونرجوا من الاخوة المهندسين وضع ملاحظاتهم وتعليقاتهم عن الجهاز وكيفية تصنيعة ومدى فعاليته
لتعم الفائدة للجميع
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## skanom (12 يوليو 2006)

*تفاصيل أخرى*

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم​​وسلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أردة أن أضيف بعض الصور الإثبات أن بإمكان أي شخص صنع هذا المجمع لطاقة الأرقون "Orgone"

فكل ما هو مطلوب هي 4 اسطوانات من الألمنيوم بالمقاييس التالية :
- اسطوانة بعرض 5 صم على 20 صم طول
- اسطوانة بعرض 7.5 صم على 20 صم طول
- اسطوانة بعرض 10 صم على 20 صم طول
- اسطوانة بعرض 12.5 صم على 20 صم طول
كل هذه الاسطوانات بسمك 14.7 مم

في الشريط التالي مثال مبسط :
http://www.avianacres.com/4cyl.wmv​


----------



## اياد الكوز (26 يوليو 2006)

نرجوا من الاخوة المهندسين المشاركة لاثراء هذا الموضوع


----------



## م.وسيم (27 يوليو 2006)

روعه..........


----------



## م . ليث (29 يوليو 2006)

فكرة جميلة بس مجربة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## العزيز بالله (30 يوليو 2006)

موضوع جميل حقا , فتح لنا مجالا جديدا للإطلاع 

ولكنك لم توضح فكرة عمل الجهاز (أو خلية جو) و عليه, اضررت لقراءة الموقع الإنجليزي

الفكرة هي :
عند تعريض الماء الي فرق جهد كهربي عن طريق الإسطوانات الموضحة أعلاه ينبعث غاز قابل للإشتعال يتم تمريره علي المحرك كبديل عن الوقود.


----------



## Fennec82 (30 يوليو 2006)

مشكور اخي و الله يسترك و بارك الله فيك


----------



## Fennec82 (30 يوليو 2006)

لمن يريد ان يصنع هذا الجهاز يجب التاكد بغلق محكم للجهاز من اجل ان لا يتسرب الغاز و ان يضمن عدم تلامس اسطونات فيما بينهما وهذا لتفادي احداث شرارة كهربائية وبالتالي انفجار الجهاز ..
هل مردود الغاز المتكون هو نفس مردود البنزين وما اسم الغاز المتكون؟


----------



## alb9mh (4 أغسطس 2006)

موضوع أكثر من ممتاز ... بس عندي طلب:
لو ممكن ألاقي هذا الموضوع بس بالعربي لأن عندي مناقشة يعني على الأقل أفهم الفكرة وأنا اخترت هذا المشروع لأنه فكرته - على الظاهر - سهلة وفائدته كبيرة.
يعني ياريت لو تساعدوني..
أتمنى الرد في أقرب وقت ..


----------



## tapela (9 أغسطس 2006)

thankesssssssssss


----------



## islam88 (23 أبريل 2007)

thankssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ريمون عدلي (25 أبريل 2007)

شكرا علي المعلومه الجيده دي؟
العالم لان يبحث عن الحصول علي طاقات جديده ليس لديها اي تلوث مضر
شكرا


----------



## الغباشى (26 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم
واضح ان فكرة الجهاز هى تحليل الماء الي عنصريه الهيدروجين والاكسوجين عن طريق اكسابهم طاقه كهربية من البطارية
وتفاعل الاحتراق داخل المحرك هو عكس التفاعل الا ول فيتم اتحاد الاكسجين والهيدروجين لتكوين ماء وينتج طاقة

المشكله ان الطاقه في التفاعلين بنفس المقدار
يعنى علي فرض كفاءة جميع التفاعلات بنسبة 100% وهذا غير ممكن , يبقي ااحنا برده ما كسبناش حاجه

ما نشغل السياارة بالبطارية مباشرة ونخلص


----------



## حسامكو العالمية (8 مايو 2007)

حلو كتيرررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## معا للخير (21 مايو 2007)

سبحان الله شىء جميل


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 فبراير 2010)

للنقل لقسم الطاقة المتجدة


----------



## nartop (15 فبراير 2010)

موضوع جميل بارك الله فيك


----------



## برهم السيد (20 فبراير 2010)

روعة


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (20 فبراير 2010)

موضوع رائع وتم نقله الى قسم السيارات لتعم الفائدة ونظرا لزيارة المتخصصين بهذ الموضوع
دمت بخير


----------



## أحمد محمد كاطع (20 فبراير 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً
خبر جميل
عاشت إيدك


----------



## أحمد محمد كاطع (20 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## طائر الصحراء (21 فبراير 2010)

مشكور


----------



## طائر الصحراء (21 فبراير 2010)

الموضوع رائع جدا واتمنى ان تكمل الموضوع بتفاصيل اكثر


----------



## eothman (5 مارس 2012)

موضوع رائع واتمنى لك مزيد من التوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## mustafatel (16 مارس 2012)

هل تم إنتاج هذا الجهاز أم لا، لأني أعرف مهندس قد صنع جهاز ليتم تركيبه على السيارة و بالتالي سوف تعمل بزيت القلي

http://www.greasecar.com/


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (16 مارس 2012)

_الموضوع جميل يستحق الاهتمام والمتابعة 
بارك الله بك اخي الفاضل وتقبل تحياتي واحترامي
_


----------



## yousif jameel (22 مارس 2012)

مشكور علمجهود


----------

